# car model & mileage vs ratings!



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

After reading the thread about the Nissan Juke driver being concerned about the rear door handle and thinking of it as the cause of his bad ratings, I decided to search for more samples of cars vs ratings to see if certain cars really are rated poorly. 

Here we go:

Prius HB @167k miles, 4.88


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

And what did your search reveal?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Beur said:


> And what did your search reveal?


so far nothing. Still searching.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

It's not the car, it's the driver most of the time.
In some cases it might be the car, but factors considered are smell/dirt/noise, not the mileage.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I think he is trying to compile a list and wants people to put what they drive and their rating so he can update it

'13 Passat diesel 4.85


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

limepro said:


> I think he is trying to compile a list and wants people to put what they drive and their rating so he can update it
> 
> '13 Passat diesel 4.85


Is it you, your car or age of your car?
I think this will be a very interesting study if we can gather enough data points.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

My 4.85 is probably due to me taking few rides and starting a ride and then realizing they are trying to jam more than 4 in and canceling getting a 1* from that, did that a couple times one split the group the other I cancelled all together. Another 1* from someone that was just a terrible person most others are 5* rides.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I only take maybe 20 rides a week.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I have a 4.98 rating on lyft just as reference.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

limepro said:


> I have a 4.98 rating on lyft just as reference.


My Lyft rating is 4.94 and uber 4.88
Lately I worked the past midnight shift to make my numbers. I am still not able to make my pre-cut numbers, but I have lost 0.01 every week. This translates to a 1 star a week. Somebody paying a whopping $5.20 total messed up my ratings because he was paying 1.2x surge. Last night I got 1 starred by probably the richest person I ever had as pax. I picked him up from a fortress like elevated super large water front complex in st Pete and he immediately dived in to envy a friend he knew who was consistently making 1,400.00 or more weekly from UberX. I explained I never even grossed anything close to that figure all this time I worked. He wouldn't let it go. A total $4.29 fare and a 1 star was all I have from this experience. Of course he didn't tip.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

pre-cut numbers?

whats that?


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

it's not about the cars, it's about your personality. some people want to be left alone and some one wants to make small talks.

I always offer water and charging cable only. I have a pack of gum if they ask for it.

If i see them on the phone, i leave them alone.
If i see them looking at me in the mirror, I try something simple like "you're heading home now? or staying out this late?"
If i pick them up from airports, I ask if they're from DC or other places.
When I'm a block away from the destination, I asked them "just let me know where to drop you off, the gps sometimes it's not 100% accurate"

If passenger requests me to take them to metro, I ask them are they heading home with it or because their car parked in another location. I asked them might as well let me take them all the way. I pull up my passenger app and show them how much it will be to take them to where they want to go, compare to the metro price (minus the base $2 fee, and surge differences)

If they are a group of people, and others are waiting for other uber rides, I offer them if they want me to take them back as well so this way they can all make sure they all make it back safely.

I tell them, if they enjoyed the ride, please give me a 5 star rating because Uber kind of sees 4 stars rating as a "no-no"

90% of the rides i've given all received 5 stars.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Red said:


> In some cases it might be the car, but factors considered are smell/dirt/noise


Pretty much the same criteria we use to rate pax.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

My Lyft rating goes as low as 4.68 and as high as 4.94. Sometimes it'll hover in the 4.8s for a while before spiking up to the 4.9s or, equally likely, plunging down to the 4.7s or lower, before moving back up again. Up, down, up down. Don't know or really care why. 

I'm more stable on Uber at 4.80; for the last few months it's been rising about 0.01 per week. This coincides with much more strict pax profiling and filtration of pings plus denial of service at pickups on my part but who knows.

2014 Camry; 37k miles


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

limepro said:


> My 4.85 is probably due to me taking few rides and starting a ride and then realizing they are trying to jam more than 4 in and canceling getting a 1* from that, did that a couple times one split the group the other I cancelled all together. Another 1* from someone that was just a terrible person most others are 5* rides.


I never start the ride until 15 secs into the ride just incase I ever want to cancel and am not getting a good vibe from the pax. At these whack Uber rates, 15 secs doesn't do any harm but saves me a bad rating.

Or I recommend telling the rider to cancel. Simply drive to a nearby location -- so u don't stay there & argue or get in an altercation w/ them -- and inform them they must cancel the ride in order to be able to request another.

Trust me, they WILL eventually cancel  Unless they wish to stay there all day...


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

until they decide to mess up your car beforehand.


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> until they decide to mess up your car beforehand.


That's wat Uber's damage fee & the Police are for. Funny how much in "damage" you can claim when u take pics or a video of them & the damage & threaten to report them to the police or take them to court.

No one wants a criminal charge over damaging an Uber drivers vehicle. My iPhone 6 is always ready to take a video of the situation and I am about to purchase a voice recording device (as Georgia is a one party consent state) to record all my UberX trips just in case it's my word against theirs.


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

elelegido said:


> My Lyft rating goes as low as 4.68 and as high as 4.94. Sometimes it'll hover in the 4.8s for a while before spiking up to the 4.9s or, equally likely, plunging down to the 4.7s or lower, before moving back up again. Up, down, up down. Don't know or really care why.
> 
> I'm more stable on Uber at 4.80; for the last few months it's been rising about 0.01 per week. This coincides with much more strict pax profiling and filtration of pings plus denial of service at pickups on my part but who knows.
> 
> 2014 Camry; 37k miles


I read somewhere that Lyft uses the most recent 100 fares to average and Uber uses the most recent 500. If that is correct, Lyft will always fluctuate while Uber will remain constant.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

good4life said:


> I read somewhere that Lyft uses the most recent 100 fares to average and Uber uses the most recent 500. If that is correct, Lyft will always fluctuate while Uber will remain constant.


That's correct. It means that the Lyft average rating is 5 times more volatile than the Uber average rating. I do about 2 Uber rides for every Lyft ride, so on a time basis, in my case, my Lyft rating should be 2.5 times as volatile.

The magnitude of movement that I see in my Lyft rating seems much greater than that, though.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> it's not about the cars, it's about your personality. some people want to be left alone and some one wants to make small talks...
> [blah, blah, blah...]
> 90% of the rides i've given all received 5 stars.


so... you do ALL of that and 1 of 10 pax still downrate you?
THAT should tell you something about how much you are doing that doesn't effect your rating


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

i think that 1 person was because i couldn't find where he was for the longest time.

Now i have a rule for myself, This is probably a bad thing but, if i can't find the passenger within 3 minutes, i'll cancel the ride. I rather cancel the ride, than take a bad rating.

I drive in Washington DC, I'm not desparate for rides since another one usually pops up after 3-5 minutes.


----------



## madman2k (Apr 22, 2015)

Rating: 4.93
Trips: 49

2010 Prius. Black, base model, grey cloth interior that has seen its share of spilled chocolate milk and baby spit-up, clay mud, crayon, etc. but cleans up pretty well. Dark tinted windows including a windshield top strip, have escaped police attention so far probably because it's a black car and harder to notice. I like to think they enjoy the sense of privacy but maybe they don't really care. 103k miles on it. I run about 48PSI in the tires so it's a bit bumpy but I get between 53 and 59 MPG as a daily average. I might drop it down to 40 and see if it softens the ride a bit, though, but nobody has commented on it. A lot of people ask about the car and I tell them I love it for the gas mileage. Had a few compliments on the car overall, especially the back seat room.

I can read people fairly well I think, always begin with a smile and asking how their day/night is going so far and if it's a group of people talking to each other I shut up and drive. If it's one person busy on their phone, I shut up and drive unless I have something positive to say about some current event in a few words or so. If it's somebody who wants to have a conversation, I'm more than happy to, and of course I have a different style of talking to young drunk guys vs. older people. Exchanged dirty jokes with a drunk guy last night but that would've probably gotten me a 1 star rating from some other passengers.

I'd say interacting with the passengers is something I really enjoy about this gig, also the novelty of the way the app beeps and zooms in on the passenger location when you get a request hasn't worn off yet, I just think that's really cool. Simple pleasures, lol.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

only 49 trips? did you just started a week ago??
i have about 50 trips/week


----------



## madman2k (Apr 22, 2015)

Yes


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Not sure if one week at Uber really makes you opinion overly relevant in the grand scheme of things.

But glad you are enjoying it.

Post back in a year......


----------



## madman2k (Apr 22, 2015)

Alright, if we're granting each other permission to post in a given timeframe I grant you permission to post only between 3 and 4 PM on Sundays.

Just kidding man, I see where you're coming from, and that's why I posted the number of trips so it can be taken in context. I never claimed to be a seasoned veteran of this or an expert.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

i didn't say it was a bad thing, but hey congratulations, maintaining a 4.93 even after you started.

My first week was shitty, I got 4.75 over all.


----------



## ElectricEliminator (May 15, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> After reading the thread about the Nissan Juke driver being concerned about the rear door handle and thinking of it as the cause of his bad ratings, I decided to search for more samples of cars vs ratings to see if certain cars really are rated poorly.
> 
> Here we go:
> 
> Prius HB @167k miles, 4.88


I'm in a 2013 Honda CR-V LX with 26,000 miles on it. Currently I've got a 4.84 rating after 169 trips. Driving in the New Jersey/Philadelphia area.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

2014 Honda Civic sedan

4.69 after 132 rides. Lyft Los Angeles

But I feel I need to address this too. I don't think the car is the only factor that can affect your rating. What about how you look? What race you belong to? Do you socialize or no? How often you work?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

185K miles on odometer

4.89 driver rating

About 3K trips so far as UberX

I plan to use my car to 250K miles or more.


----------



## ElectricEliminator (May 15, 2015)

I just traded in my 2013 Honda CR-V for a 2015... Well see how that works, I wouldn't expect anything different. I had about 35k when I traded it in, I think around 600 trips last I checked. My rating was adjusted to 4.94 today.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

4.89... 4.94... You guys are way too nice to your riders and are making it hard for the rest of us.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> 4.89... 4.94... You guys are way too nice to your riders and are making it hard for the rest of us.


Good ratings...

How many miles do you have on your car?

I try to find out the highest mileage car with the highest driver ratings...


----------



## ElectricEliminator (May 15, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Good ratings...
> 
> How many miles do you have on your car?
> 
> I try to find out the highest mileage car with the highest driver ratings...


My car that I got that rating with HAD 35,000 miles on it when I got rid of it Saturday. The new one had 11 miles on the odometer, it's got about 100 now after a family trip this weekend. I haven't taken any passengers in it yet, I'll probably head out tonight. It's the same car though, just a new model year and different color. I wouldn't expect things to be very different.


----------



## FusaichiPegasusK (Sep 17, 2015)

2009 Prius, 123k miles, 4.76 rating (would probably be higher if I wasn't in a college town, haha)


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

LBCPriusC said:


> 2012 prius c black with limo tint
> 
> current odometer 148744
> 
> ...


Man, I wish you would take the time to write proper-coherent sentences. It really doesn't take much longer to write "I went to the store" instead of "went to the store".

You seriously let people smoke in your car? I'm a smoker and I cant even fathom this.


----------

